# NOS Schwinn Waffle Block Pedals



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 18, 2022)

Pair of Nos Schwinn pedals. Made in Germany. 3 5/16" long blocks  1/2" thread. They have a little grease residue on them.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 19, 2022)

$15


----------



## sworley (Dec 19, 2022)

$35


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 19, 2022)

No deal


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 20, 2022)

40


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 22, 2022)

Getting close. These are NOS pedals


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm out !!


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 22, 2022)

I think these are part number 6513 not sure of application


----------



## indycycling (Dec 22, 2022)

Old Iron Bob said:


> I think these are part number 6513 not sure of application



They are either for girls bikes or the smaller junior/midget models. They look just like a 63 Stingray pedal but not as wide. Nice little pair


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 22, 2022)

Middle weight schwinn


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks for the information


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 24, 2022)

$45.00


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 25, 2022)

It’s a deal.


----------

